# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  थायराइड फंक्शन को स्वाभाविक रूप से बढ़ाने के लिए क्या करे

## Apurv Sharma

थाइरोइड की ग्रंथि में दिक्*कत होने से थायराइड फंक्*शन सुचारू नही हो पाता है। इसके कारण कई लोगो को शारीरिक बीमारियां हो जाती हैं।  क्या आप जानते है की थायराइड शरीर की एक अहम ग्रंथि है। थायराइड ग्लैंड का काम थायराइड हार्मोन बनाना होता है। थायराइड ग्रंथि हमारे दिल की धडकन, पाचन शक्ति, याद्दाश्त ओर हड्डियों में कैल्शियम की मात्रा को नियंत्रित करता है। जब थायराइड ग्रंथि अंडर एक्टिव होती है तब हाइपोथायराइडिज्*म की समस्*या होती है। आइए तो  आपको बताते हैं कि स्*वाभाविक रूप से थायराइड फंक्*शन को कैसे बढ़ा सकते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

* थायराइड फंक्*शन :-

*

----------


## Apurv Sharma

* थायराइड फंक्*शन बढ़ाने के तरीके :–

*1 – क्या आप जानते है की जब आपके खान-पान में आयोडीन की कमी होती है तब आपकी थायराइड ग्रंथि अच्*छे से काम नहीं करती है। इसलिए अपनी आहार योजना में ऐसे खाद्य-पदार्थों को शामिल कीजिए जो आयोडीन युक्*त हों। ऐसे खाद्य-पदार्थों को खाने से परहेज कीजिए जिसमें ज्*यादा मात्रा में फाइबर, मिनरल्*स और विटामिन हों। लेकिन थायराइड फंक्*शन को बढ़ाने के चक्*कर में ज्*यादा मात्रा में आयोडीन भी मत लीजिए। थायराइड फंक्*शन के लिए ज्*यादा आयोडीन उतना ही नुकसानदायक है जितना की आयोडीन की कमी।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

2- सोया के उत्*पदों से करें परहेज सब्जियों, ब्राक्*कोली, पत्*तागोभी जैसे खाद्य-पदार्थों से परहेज कीजिए। इनके खाने से थायराइड फंक्*शन अच्*छे से काम नहीं करता है। स्*वस्*थ्*य और पोषणयुक्*त आहार खाइए। मल्*टीविटामिन आहार को अपनी डाइट चार्ट में शामिल कीजिए। इससे थायराइड फंक्*शन में वृद्धि होती है।

Attachment 906826

----------


## Apurv Sharma

3- आप इस बात को गोर करे की आप को नियमित रूप से व्*यायाम करने की आदत डालने चाहिए । नियमित रूप से व्*यायाम करने से थायराइड हार्मोन के प्रति ऊतकों की संवेदनशीलता बढ़ जाती है, जिसके कारण थायराइड हार्मोन का ज्*यादा मात्रा में स्रावित होता है और थायराइड ग्रंथि अच्*छे से काम करती है। इसके अलावा हर रोज व्*यायाम करने से मेटाबॉलिज्*म का स्*तर बढ़ जाता है। हापोथायराइडिज्*म में मेटाबॉलिज्*म का स्*तर कम हो जाता है।

4- योग भी हो सकता है बेहतर विकल्प | थायराइड फंक्*शन को स्*वाभाविक रूप से बढ़ाने के लिए योग  का भी सहारा लिया जा सकता है। योगा के कुछ आसनों को नियमित करने से थायराइड फंक्*शन में वृद्धि होती है। सर्वांगसन , हलासन , जैसे कुछ आसन थायराइड फंक्*शन को बढ़ाते हैं। इसके अलावा योगा के विशेषज्ञ से योग के अन्*य आसनों के बारे में आप जानकारी प्राप्*त कर सकते हैं।

Attachment 906827

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*अन्य :-*
वेसे तो थाइरोइड फंक्*शन स्*वाभाविक रूप से ही बढ़ाना चाहिए। और इसके लिए दवाओं का सहारा लेने से अच्*छा है कि इन तरीकों को अपनाइए। अगर थायराइड फंक्*शन के बारे में कोई समस्*या हो तो अपने चिकित्*सक से संपर्क अवश्*य कीजिए।

----------

